# PAINES  CELERY COMPOUND



## John Sudul (Mar 13, 2004)

I had this bottle come my way today. I wouldnt say it is a prized possession or anything, but the colors in this are really neat. It is embossed "PAINES""CELERY COMPOUND".Loaded with some stringy bubbles and the color has a redish hue to it.


----------



## John Sudul (Mar 13, 2004)

Another pic.


----------



## John Sudul (Mar 13, 2004)

This bottom pic kind of shows the red hue this bottle has to it.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi John,
               Ive got one of those to.After i saw your's i looked it up in the KOVELL'S bottle guide and it is a 7.00 bottle.But,if you are like me price doesnt matter just as long as you like it.


----------



## John Sudul (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi Eddie, Yep Im like you if it is an old bottle , I bring it home , clean it up and enjoy it. I am a seller though , so if it is a worthless bottle I leave it. I see in your interests you like milk bottles . If you want I will show you some nice ones I have found. Here is a pic of one nice 2 color pyro I found..........


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 17, 2004)

John,
          I really like that milk bottle.Where is it from?What is in the pic on it?Do you have
 any va. milks for sale?


----------



## John Sudul (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Eddie, This milk is a Titusville Dairy with a picture of the Drake oil well on it. Two color pyro, nice war slogan milk. I am  in Pa. so not many Va. bottles turn up where I dig. Here is a picture of a Dykes Dairy milk , I found 3 of these last year. Two half pints and a quart. These have a picture of Uncle Sam on them.


----------



## John Sudul (Mar 21, 2004)

Here is a pic. of the front.


----------



## radamwarner (Jan 31, 2005)

John-
     one the fist bottles I got was a Paine's Celery Compound and it's still one of my favorites.


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 15, 2005)

EVEN though Paines is a common bottle,its also a great looking one at that!.I also started collecting bottles when i found a Pains at a flea market 10 yrs ago,and said wowo a bitters for 5 bucks!........,..but only 5 to 10 its worth.but the bottle isworth as much as you like it!


----------

